# What do you advise I do before



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

the initial consulation??

We will go in about a month to our clinics open night. I decided to have my first HIV test done a few weeks ago. I have saved the other STD tests for now. 

For those of you who have done egg sharing. What is the best way to get the ball rolling on this one as I know I have to wait for the test. In the meantime though, should I get a doctors letter, have the STDs done and other hormone levels etc? Or do I wait until first appt? Whatever happens, I am feeling quite desperate as I am on metformin and am really sturggeling with side effects. I have spent 7 days in bed in the last 2 weeks and I am quite sure it is side effects. I have been on it now for a year and my FSH and LH are looking good. I am ready to go so to speak! But the side effects get worse. I am 28 and so think chances best now too! 

ANYWAY - Please if you were me and had a month to prepare...what do you suggest I do??

Thank you very much for time and thoughts!

XX and a very happy new year XX


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

it will take some time for to be able to egg share.it is a sort of quick process but can take upto months for tx to start.ive egg shared at the lister 3 times now.it took about 6 months to start tx as the doc took his time for a referal letter.we went for a consultation and counselling as you have to if you egg share and for you hiv bloods to be as a part of the process.if the doc wont do you screeing for you the clinic should do them for free for you and you need to have your hiv 12 wks apart.your dh will prob have an sa done at your app aswell but you will have to pay for his sa and bloods to be done if the doc wont do them.it can take time to be matched up as sometimes it can take awhile.they will prob put you on the pill the cycle after they match you up so they can get you on track with your recip.its all quite complicated but worth it.also you will have lots of lovely paper work to fill out.

what clinic have you gone for??as form metformin i hated the stuff.it upset my stomache as i was on 500mgx3 a day,coz i got pco.

you can prepare your self in many ways by diet ect but everyones different.i didnt realy prepare at all.i just made sure my bmi was kept at the same levels as they are funny about them.i had alittle accu and thats about it.its mainly about mental attitude for me thinking of giving the eggs away but its well worth it knowing youre helping another couple whilst doing tx yourself.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Brighton, 

I guess it all depends on how long it will take to get your initial consultation after the open evening. I 
would have as many of the tests done at your GP's as you possibly can as it will save you some time but normally the clinic will give you a list of what you need to be tested for.  Before I started the actual treatment I needed to have HIV, Hep - B, and all other STI tests, they also wanted an up to date smear report, an fsh and lh reading taken from around day 3 of my cycle - these were all the easy ones that my GP happily agreed to, however I also needed to be screened for the cystic fibrosis gene and have some sort of kareotyping test done and these are quite specialist so I had them done at the clinic and unfortunately these are the tests that take the longest to come back (4-6weeks).  

It took roughly 3 months from my initial consultation to getting started with my treatment. 

I gave up caffeine and alcohol just before I started treatment, and I also started having reflexology done for about 6 weeks before I started to, some women have acupuncture to compliment the treatment and some women have nothing its really up to you and if you believe it will help!

Sorry to hear your struggling with the Metformin, I had to take it whilst doing my treatment and I found I couldn't take more then 2 a day, if I took 3 then I found it really hard to eat - had no appetite, and also found that really sugary and fatty foods gave me the runs , its not great stuff!

Anyway hope this helps a bit - good luck with it all and Happy New Year


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

W4M - Sorry our posts must of crossed


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello! Thanks for these responses. Yes, it is Lister. I have had an appointment at opening evening in Feb and they said I could book initial appt then but should not have to wait long. 

So having had 1st HIV test. I wonder if I should make appt with gp and have a letter done. Hopefully that will then arrive when I do at the clinic in Feb! 

I also have PCOS which is why I am on metformin. I never really adjusted to it and have been on it since Feb last year. I seem to be really quite bad just now. Nausea, even being sick, pains and diarrhea I generally feel weak and almost flu like. It is not normally as bad as this but it seems to be the way at the moment. So I just want to do everything as quickly as possible now. 

I have a list of the tests they need and if they take that long, maybe I will book myself in to have them done this week as well. I have had a recent smear. 

Bit worried about being on the pill, I suffer from migraines, (also increased with metformin!!) and I know I can not be on pill....surely they will have dealt with this before. 

So long as I am waiting for the HIV which they needs 12 weeks apart I suppose the other tests will fit inside this time frame? 

Thank you to you both for your advice.

XX R


----------

